# Vista California Tractor museum schedule



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This is a bi museum with several one of a kind tractors that survived when their kin were scrspped. They also have a bluegrass festival, Civil War re-enactment, harvest fair and auction, all on a 40 acre site. Here is a link:

http://www.agsem.com/


----------

